# mediteranean french haunter



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

my haunt 2011 into the garden and the garage ... with the french touch ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done, captain. Lots of details and creepy creatures to experience in your haunt.


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks Roxyblue ,

Here are some pics :


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

other pics


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

...


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

and last ones


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lot's of interest in your haunt Captain. Nice job! 
Yes! Someone has finally made a prop just for the boys. Nice cleavage! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------

